# August Acquisitions



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

As it's the fourth day of August I thought I'd start the monthly acquisition thread, so here goes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Found this Polo Ralph Lauren sport coat at the PRL outlet at 75% off. I just couldn't resist. :icon_smile_big:

3/2 button
darted 
Patch pockets :thumbs-up:










Cheers.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I like that coat, but I don't see it on the website.



Reddington said:


> As it's the fourth day of August I thought I'd start the monthly acquisition thread, so here goes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> Found this Polo Ralph Lauren sport coat at the PRL outlet at 75% off. I just couldn't resist. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

RyanPatrick said:


> I like that coat, but I don't see it on the website.


You probably won't as it's most likely a discontinued model (I found it at the PRL outlet) and the website only features a fraction of what Polo offers.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Summer is the time of year I buy the least clothes. Selling menswear, my paychecks shrink a little during the summer. On the bright side, our vendors come to town and shower us with freebies now and then, some of my summer acquisitions are free:
2 JZ Richards Gallery Ties, one Repp stripe in bronze and Navy, one gold jacquard (Free)
1 Robert Talbott BOC Spring '08 cover tie (free)
1 Pair Jack Victor charcoal tasmanian wool slacks (free)
4 new Lands End OCBD, two blue, two white & free shipping (I can't get enough of those)
2 madras shirts from JC Penney (I think I paid $5/ each on clearance)
2 Nike Dri-fit polos (for golf)


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Actually got these late evening, July 31:

BB tea-wash patch Madras shorts

Between Brooks birthday card, summer sale, etc. I ended up with under $10 on my BB credit card for this adventure.

Have a great month, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

I received my AE Park Avenues from the recent Nordstrom Sale on Friday. I absolutely love them and now wish I had bought the merlot ones as well. Also got 2 Polo shirts from their sale page


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

hbs-

Where do you get your BB in WI? I know there are a few stores in Milwaukee, but I've found the selection there to be fairly dismal. While I don't visit Milwaukee much, I usually get my BB fix in Minneapolis. While I love BB Chicago, I can save about 10% on sales tax when I'm in Minneapolis- and so, I do. If there is a really trad BB in Milwaukee, tell me about it. I'd really like to be able to drive an hour instead of 2 and a half or 4 to get my BB.

I ask, because, I have admired those shorts at BB before, but, like most things trad, they are not carried by all of the BBs


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Mr. Mac said:


> 1 Pair Jack Victor charcoal tasmanian wool slacks (free)


What is Tasmanian wool? Just wool spun in Tasmania? Or is there something unique about it?



> 2 madras shirts from JC Penney (I think I paid $5/ each on clearance)


Short-sleeved or long-sleeved? And what brand? I'd like to add another one or two button-up short-sleeved shirts for casual summer wear, and it'd be darn near impossible to beat that price.

I hit a small thrifting jackpot last night: 
- One bold plaid tweed 3/2 sack jacket with green and brown from Jack Henry in Kansas City with a tag that says "Ivy League Cut" or something like that, dated to 1962 I believe, for $3.98 
- One pair of medium brown Oxxford flannels, flat-front and cuffed, with D-ring tabs at the sides, for $2.98
- A heather blue Alan Paine lambswool V-neck sweater for $3.98
- A pink cashmere knitted in Scotland crewneck sweater for my wife for $3.98.

I'll try to get pictures up tonight.

I unfortunately had to pass on two USA-made Hathaway white OCBDs because of some small stains. The fit was fantastic--slim without being cut skinny--but it's hardly a bargain if I'd never get around to wearing them because of the marks.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Went to the Scholarshop here in St. Louis this afternoon, picked up a few items.
BB Pinpoint oxford 
BB OCBD Burgundy candy strip
BB gray flannel flat front pants
J Crew tie
The shirts still had the laundry tags attached and the pants are yet to be hemmed, got all 4 items for under $30. I was pretty happy.
For anyone in the area, the Scholarshop in Webster Groves has a variety of BB OBCD and pinpoint oxfords all fresh from the dry cleaners (I would say at least fifteen shirts, almost all are size 16/36, but a few 16.5-34/5).


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

sorta hit an Ebay jackpot today with a 100% cashmere topcoat for $10. No one else bid so I got it for the opening bid. Even on Ebay it always pays to shop for things out of season.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

SCsailor said:


> sorta hit an Ebay jackpot today with a 100% cashmere topcoat for $10. No one else bid so I got it for the opening bid. Even on Ebay it always pays to shop for things out of season.


Great price and find.

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple of AE Park Avenue's.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ Nice. Looks familar, in fact. Gotta love that Nordstrom sale.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

reddington-
good shopping. enjoy wearing


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> Went to the Scholarshop here in St. Louis this afternoon, picked up a few items.
> BB Pinpoint oxford
> BB OCBD Burgundy candy strip
> BB gray flannel flat front pants
> ...


Sounds good. I think the Scholar Shop has everything dry cleaned before it goes on the racks. Unfortunately, this sometimes means you'll find point collar dress shirts with the plastic collar stays melted in. But I love me the Scholar Shop.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Double breasted dinner jacked by Paul Stuart


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Two BS BD dress shirts on eBay-$15 apiece, including shipping. Not too bad, in my opinion.


----------



## JSW (Dec 15, 2006)

*alden saddle oxfords - alpine grain*


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Another sack haul.
Vintage brooks sack, summerweight, early 60s judging by label and cut.

Brown Brooks label and butterfly lining.

Closeup of fabric, nice fleckiness and texture. Browns greys and blues.


1950s grey sumer sack by Abraham and Straus


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Getting ready for Fall.*

Thrifted hunt theme tie from J L Roberts made for now defunct men's store in southern Missouri.










I know black Weejuns aren't popular with some, but I like them. Never worn and made in USA.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are perhaps the best saddles I've ever seen. Wow.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome...



jjohnson12 said:


> I know black Weejuns aren't popular with some, but I like them. Never worn and made in USA.


I have a pair of black AE Camerons - try these with jeans and a uni-striped OCBD. Don't wear a white OCBD or you'll look like you stepped out of 'Grease'.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Recived my LL Bean Camp Mocs in Brown after much research here. They look way better then the pics on their website. That's why I get my advice from AAAC. Even my wife approved :icon_smile:


----------



## Fips (Sep 18, 2007)

*Lodenjanker*

This is my first picture post. Hope it works.
Trachtenjanker "Leonard" (traditional costume of the alps) by Habsburg made out of loden,with genuine buckhorn buttons.
(, click on "kollektion", choose "Habsburg")

https://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0104ry1.jpg
https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0112da0.jpg
https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0105bf3.jpg
https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0110bo6.jpg

Yours Fips


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Cable Car Clothiers madras sack, from eBay.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

wow...


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Andy Roo said:


> Cable Car Clothiers madras sack, from eBay.


Excellent find.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Andy Roo said:


> Cable Car Clothiers madras sack, from eBay.


That is one good looking jacket. Congrats!


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Andy Roo said:


> Cable Car Clothiers madras sack, from eBay.


I find myself guilty of the sin of envy...:icon_smile_wink:

Enjoy!

hbs


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Andy Roo said:


> Cable Car Clothiers madras sack, from eBay.


I was wondering whether the winner of that might show up. I was watching it, bidding was ferocious. Didn't it go for over 100? Well played.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

bandofoutsiders said:


> I was wondering whether the winner of that might show up. I was watching it, bidding was ferocious. Didn't it go for over 100? Well played.


Just over $100 - a bit steep for me, but I had to have this jacket. The final price actually ended up being a penny below my maximum.

I received it this afternoon, and it exceeds my expectations. No padding in the shoulders, no signs of wear, and it fits perfectly.

I also must praise the seller, topshelfapparel. He shipped it immediately, and he included some cash for dry cleaning and a Ralph Lauren linen shirt that he thought might fit me (and it does).

I'm wondering, would a black silk knit tie work well with this jacket? That might be my next purchase.


----------



## dshell (Mar 17, 2007)

bandofoutsiders said:


> I was wondering whether the winner of that might show up.


Seeing a coat that I saw and admired on ebay actually end up here makes me smile. Knowing it went to a good home and all that.  
It certainly is a beauty.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Andy Roo said:


> Just over $100 - a bit steep for me, but I had to have this jacket. The final price actually ended up being a penny below my maximum.
> I'm wondering, would a black silk knit tie work well with this jacket? That might be my next purchase.


Only if you want to steal my thunder.
https://www.imageshare.web.id/images/dyd2pb148xjrdu9zj2mx.jpg


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

This morning I bought a pair of Sebago Classic penny loafers in burgundy (B76690). Not my favourite colour, but they'll be fine for the messier months in winter. The leather looked a bit cheap right from the box, but a single layer of shoe polish fixed it quickly this afternoon by adding some visual 'depth'. Despite some obvious inconsistencies of construction, they look good and fit well.

I'm happy.

I'll give them a wearing-in period, and if I'm still happy, I'll order one of the brown colours.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Picked up a J Press regimental stripe tie (Navy, Green, Gold) from Ebay.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

My first bow ties from Brooks Brothers. One in navy & red, the other in navy, green & yellow.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...tsouterwear/sportcoats/PRDOVR~93872/93872.jsp

I bought one of these, in a slightly different color. Mostly blue and green. I was at the Galleria J Crew. If you have a shop near by it is worth a look. Final price was around $20. For that price, I don't mind that it is darted. 

Also in the mail is a pink oxford from the good folks at O'Connells.

And, not tradly, but pair of Pearl Izumi Streak jogging shoes. I really liked them from runningwarehouse.com. Their price was way lower than any shops around here, and they include free 2 day shipping.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked up a pink-with green parrots-Robert Talbot tie (from The Andover Shop) while thrifting for $4. A fun tie for a dressy Jimmy Buffet party. If such a party exists.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Though I've spent a little more than I planned to, it's been a great -- I mean great -- month for picking up loafers.

Paul Stuart Burgundy Shell Cordovan Weejun-style loafers (purchased from forum member Max875)
AE Danbury (discontinued) penny loafers, in brown from an ebay seller (new and in box)
LE twill BD long-sleeve shirts (green gingham check and ivory tattersall)


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple of LL Bean shirts for fall.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

A trip to the Brooks outlet for some "retail store" closeout items at great prices. Tie is a University tie.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I bought that same pair of embroidered cords at a BB outlet back in June for 50% off. What kind of sale are they running right now?


Reddington said:


> A trip to the Brooks outlet for some "retail store" closeout items at great prices. Tie is a University tie.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Lands End cardigan vests.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

RyanPatrick said:


> I bought that same pair of embroidered cords at a BB outlet back in June for 50% off. What kind of sale are they running right now?


75% off + they allow me to stack the 15% corporate discount.

Cheers.


----------



## pvpatty (Jun 5, 2008)

Polo trousers, all from ebay.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Martin Greenfield for J. Press gray nailhead suit.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

pvpatty said:


> Polo trousers, all from ebay.


Nice haul and welcome to the forum. I especially like those blackwatch trousers.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

wnh said:


> What is Tasmanian wool? Just wool spun in Tasmania? Or is there something unique about it?
> 
> Short-sleeved or long-sleeved? And what brand? I'd like to add another one or two button-up short-sleeved shirts for casual summer wear, and it'd be darn near impossible to beat that price.
> 
> ...


Short sleeved and under the american living label. They have a horrible logo on the chest, but the pattern being as busy as it is, they are hard to see. Plus, only $5 a piece.

From what I know, tasmanian wool is from sheep raised in tasmania. I'm sure it has something about it that makes it worth the extra money, but with a gun to my head I couldn't tell you what it would be.

I wish it was the fur of a tasmanian devil. That would be pretty OK by me!


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I just won a set of tails, Brooks Brothers from eBay for $26.
Coat, vest, shirt & trousers...

The size should work and should be able to alter it into working w/ Chipp.
Still for $26 should be a good experiment!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Wow...wow...wow.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Atkinson's Irish Poplin tie, silver with thin red and black stripes. $1.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

S & B Needlepoint

For the price paid I am not at all impressed with the leather but this is just one of those things I had to have.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

On my first visit to the east coast, I stopped in Cambridge and took advantage of the sale at J. Press!


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

JordanW said:


> S & B Needlepoint
> 
> For the price paid I am not at all impressed with the leather but this is just one of those things I had to have.


Nicely done. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

svb said:


> On my first visit to the east coast, I stopped in Cambridge and took advantage of the sale at J. Press!


Nice find. An excellent summertime shirt.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Reddington said:


> Nice find. An excellent summertime shirt.


Thanks!! I got very lucky and managed to get the last size small they had in this style.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

JordanW said:


> S & B Needlepoint
> 
> For the price paid I am not at all impressed with the leather but this is just one of those things I had to have.


That's going to feel like such a waste when Auburn dances all over you this season...


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

RyanPatrick said:


> That's going to feel like such a waste when Auburn dances all over you this season...


Haha! Good luck to you too, RP. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Mainline BB spread collar shirts found at a terrific price at the BB outlet.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Some Orvis items for autumn. Not sure if I got these in August, but what the heck. :icon_smile_big:










Cheers.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Filson Briefcase 257 from Crane's
I figured I needed something to carry my new work laptop in.










Four new-to-me pairs of shoes have found their way to me. Clockwise starting at noon, Polo by C&J, Alden NST, Alden shell tassels, Allen Edmonds Austin wholecuts:


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Reddington said:


> Some Orvis items for autumn. Not sure if I got these in August, but what the heck. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! Those are some great looking trousers!

What is the fabric?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

svb said:


> WOW!! Those are some great looking trousers!
> 
> What is the fabric?


Thank you. 100% wool.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Odd, they have a sheen that doesn't seem like wool, but I suppose it's probably just due to the flash from the camera.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

*Sometimes you get lucky*

Sometimes, you get lucky and find a deal for EXACTLY what you are looking for. This search was for finewale corduroys in a darker tan.

They came to me in the form of PRL 5 pocket flat front cords. I found them at the thrift, they are in *pristine* condition, with the tag fibres still attached, etc.

$5. A perfect fit. :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I was well on my way to experiencing a month without a clothing or shoe purchase and then we received a discount coupon for 30% off from Kohl's. Finding Docker's Iconic Khakis (several pair in my size!) on the clearance rack for $15, applying the discount lowered the price to less than $11 per pair. I didn't need more chinos but, who can walk away from $11 chinos? There went my month of abstinence!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Made a stop to the Inlet and bought one of these:









and one of these:










No clue what I'm going to do w/ the lab coat, but for $15, I'm sure I can find a use for it 

Brian


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*A Filson briefcase for AlanC*

Quite handsome indeed. Suitable for Herr-Doctor-Professor Jones -- but that's another forum altogether.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Browsing through the local Marshal's offerings today I came upon a Vineyard Vines emblematic (Pheasants) canvas and leather belt; a $50 belt for just $15. Too bad that only the one design was available!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Pale Male said:


> Quite handsome indeed. Suitable for Herr-Doctor-Professor Jones -- but that's another forum altogether.


I did wear my Adventurebilt while carrying it today. :biggrin2:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Brooks Peal pebble-grain split toes:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I just won a set of tails, Brooks Brothers from eBay for $26.
> Coat, vest, shirt & trousers...
> 
> The size should work and should be able to alter it into working w/ Chipp.
> Still for $26 should be a good experiment!


Must say - I am quite jealous.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Got the tails - the coat is actually too large for me, I think it is marked a 44L. I am going to see what Chipp can do with it, if not viable some lucky fellow here will get it as I will post it in the exchange.

It is immaculate. Superb condition.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

NIB black calfskin Alden tassels for $50 on the bay, burgundy shell AE Saratoga's for $18 from the bay (haven't received those yet).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> Brooks Peal pebble-grain split toes:
> ...


Fantastic! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Found this on my doorstep this evening. A lovely cream Viyella tattersall button down.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Also, found these beauties on my doorstep. A pair of Anglo American 406 frames in Paris Tortoise.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

*Ties, Ties, Ties...*

Was driving past one of the local Goodwills and decided to stop in on a whim. Turns out it was $1 tie day and they had two huge tubs full. 
Picked up the following:
1 Ben Silver 117th London Regiment(red & navy) stripe tie (looks brand new)
1 from the Mens Shop at Lord & Taylor regimental, navy blue w/green and white stripe
1 vintage J Press navy with pheasant
2 Bert Pulitzer cotton madras ties
2 BB ties
1 Christian Dior navy w/ red rose buds?

Spent $8, felt pretty good about what I walked away with.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Reddington said:


> Also, found these beauties on my doorstep. A pair of Anglo American 406 frames in Paris Tortoise.


I like these, might have to order a set later this year, I have the darker Japanese tortoise.

Where did you order from?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Got the tails - the coat is actually too large for me, I think it is marked a 44L. I am going to see what Chipp can do with it, if not viable some lucky fellow here will get it as I will post it in the exchange.
> 
> It is immaculate. Superb condition.


Weird, I was watching it on ebay and the seller told me it had a 40" chest.

Unless there have been multiple tails going for $26 on ebay the last month.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Nope that was the one, that is why I bid because he listed it at a 40" chest.

I am going to probably sell it, because I think the cost of hacking it down to fit me will be too much...

A friend of mine has his Chipp tailcoat that he bought in 1963 and fits me, so we'll see...


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I like these, might have to order a set later this year, I have the darker Japanese tortoise.
> 
> Where did you order from?


Thanks. I bought them directly from Anglo American https://angloamericanopticalltd.com. Cost was $175 + postage.

Cheers.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Brooks Peal pebble-grain split toes:


Orgetorix --

Those are definitely C&J, and I've been wanting to buy them for about 3 years now (but always end up buying something else instead). Gorgeous shoes, and I especially like the "raw" apron edge on the toe box. I think these might be superior in aesthetics to EG's Dover, though I'm sure others would disagree. Great shoes. I'm going to buy a pair too...some day (soon I hope)!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I myself picked up this little number Friday. Vintage '60s Hickey-Freeman with lots of fun details. Two-button sack with high narrow lapels, Oxxford-esque notches, hacking pockets and side vents for $15 and tax. Oh, and it's half-lined. It's a fantastic suit that just needs some tailoring work.

Bad photo of the jacket:

https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1013211hi4.jpg


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Picked these up today. AE Reddings.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

AlanC said:


> I myself picked up this little number Friday. Vintage '60s Hickey-Freeman with lots of fun details. Two-button sack with high narrow lapels, Oxxford-esque notches, hacking pockets and side vents for $15 and tax. Oh, and it's half-lined. It's a fantastic suit that just needs some tailoring work.
> 
> Bad photo of the jacket:
> 
> https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1013211hi4.jpg


A wonderful find! Congrats Alan.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

picked up a nice little omega seamaster geneve that i put on a grosgrain strap: https://northsouthtrad.blogspot.com/2008/08/wristwatches.html


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

A vintage tailcoat from eBay for a mere £16! 

Made by John Marley, Liverpool, bespoke, 1937. 

The coat is prestine and fits very well. It doesn't have a lapel hole which I'll have to get the tailors to add. Lining has no wear to it whatsoever. Working cuffs, etc.

The trousers are equally good with button fly but is a few inches too small for me. There's enough material to increase the waist to my fit. Braid in good condition. 


One question, is it OK to have normal black horn buttons on a tailcoat or does it have to have covered buttons?

EDIT: Nevermind, I'm keeping them as it was correct in 1937, it should be OK now.


----------



## eris (Mar 31, 2008)

markdc said:


> picked up a nice little omega seamaster geneve that i put on a grosgrain strap: https://northsouthtrad.blogspot.com/2008/08/wristwatches.html


What a beauty!


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't know if someone made a deal with the Devil on my behalf, but I walked into a Goodwill today and found a pair of beautiful Alden for Brooks Brothers 986s. In my size. Recently resoled. $5.89.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

If they don't fit quite right. I can take them off your hands (or feet)!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Bought this nice BB madras coat off ebay, as well as a pair of RLP oxford cloth shorts on super-clearance (as consolation for the elusive oxford cloth pants I spent all summer hunting for).

An amazing haul at a local thrift store's 99 cents day:
-Barbour Burghley coat
-New w/tags Polo gray flannels 
-First edition of For Whom the Bell Tolls
-Plus a BB madras coat from the same store a week earlier (unfortunately bought just before the 99 cent sale).

love the Madras tag:


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

Amazing thrift store finds T.B.S.!


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

99 cents! You're killing me.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> An amazing haul at a local thrift store's 99 cents day:
> -Barbour Burghley coat
> -New w/tags Polo gray flannels
> *-First edition of **For Whom the Bell Tolls*
> -Plus a BB madras coat from the same store a week earlier


Good score! I'm particularly jealous of the book...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great stuff, TBS!

Came across this today, nice going into fall. A sweater/sweatshirt, cotton and alpaca, with a cool shoulder button detail and no logo.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*Brooks Brothers Bows & Ties*


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> An amazing haul at a local thrift store's 99 cents day:
> -Barbour Burghley coat
> -New w/tags Polo gray flannels
> -First edition of For Whom the Bell Tolls
> -Plus a BB madras coat from the same store a week earlier (unfortunately bought just before the 99 cent sale).


What an incredibly amazing find! The clothes are nice too. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Pocket squares to add to the collection.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Visited a new Goodwill store this morning before the football games started. Found a 3/2 sack Southwick tweed blazer, brown w/a blue stripe. The sleeves are about 1/2 - 3/4 too short and need to be let out, but I figured for $8 I couldn't go wrong.
This place had some other really nice items, just nothing else in my size.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Bought this for $2 this morning from my neighbor's yard sale, Shuddle Bros. Custom Open Road style:


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Got really lucky when I stopped by DSW today.

Polo Bleecker loafers:

In brown, marked down to $45 (not bad considering they were originally $475).

Also a pair of brown "Trever" penny loafers. If you have a DSW near you, check them out. Not sure if mine just got a good shipment, but they had a load of Polo shoes including some dirty bucs (unfortunately not in my size) all for about $100 or less.


----------

